# Texas A&M Pen Blank Needed



## Fireengines (May 10, 2013)

I need a pen idea for a female who is graduating from Texas A&M.  

I assume since the logo is trademarked, it is going to be hard to find a blank.  It looks like I will have to go with school colors.


----------



## TomW (May 10, 2013)

Tell your friend congratulations.  She now has all that is necessary, and one heck of a support organization.

Tom '78


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2013)

*AS long as you don't sell it to her...*

You can put the logo on the pen, ifyou buy the decal it is yours to do with what you want.  Like but it on a pen.

BTW Welcome to the roughest football conference and the roughest football division.


----------



## beck3906 (May 10, 2013)

What, football being brought in?

And you're talking about Alabama and Texas A&M?


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2013)

*Yeah, A&M Was darn good...*

I bet they have a real shot at SEC Championship this year.

(If they can keep their QB healthy)


----------



## TomW (May 10, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> I bet they have a real shot at *National* Championship this year.


 Fixed it for you..

Tom


----------



## TomW (May 10, 2013)

Ok,  Sorry... I thought this was Casual Conversation.  As to the original question, I prefer white with maroon accents.

Tom


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 10, 2013)

I just turned a pen for one of oldest sons teachers whose colors were A&M. I just mixed up some maroon PearlEX and some silver and swirled it up then turned. Not really an A&M pen, but used similar colors like you said.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 10, 2013)

Buy some of those face tattoos and put that on a pen and cover it with CA.


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2013)

*I see no problem with..*

putting Logo on the pen with CA.  Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (May 10, 2013)

Congrats to your friend!
Have you checked your local woodcraft or rockler or ... ? They normally have a "school colors" section. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/acrylic-blanks-maroon-white-73974/


----------



## The Penguin (May 10, 2013)

IAP user "rsjimenez" makes all the maroon/white blanks for all Woodcrafts in Tx. 

shoot him a PM


----------



## AnachitlPut (May 13, 2013)

Sorry it just to easy. I don't know if you can find an aggie smart enough to make one.


----------



## jleslietx (May 13, 2013)

Here's a PSI Bolt Action Pen I turned from Jack Daniels Barrel Wood with the A&M logo.  Got the logo from here 

College Rod Decals | mudhole.com

They are fully licensed decals so no worries there.

John Leslie


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 13, 2013)

Contact Brooks803, I know he just made some A&M, along with other school blanks for another customer


----------



## Fireengines (May 13, 2013)

Thanks to all...

I found some on Ebay and purchased two from College Rod Decals too.

Larry
Plano, TX


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (May 13, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> IAP user "rsjimenez" makes all the maroon/white blanks for all Woodcrafts in Tx.
> 
> shoot him a PM


That's him. I couldn't remember who it was.


----------



## Fireengines (May 18, 2013)

Found some stickers on Ebay and added to Australian Rose Myrtle wood.


----------



## beck3906 (May 18, 2013)

Don't know why you say that.  Aggies don't need to make them.  Since they are the bosses, they can pay someone to do the work for them.   :biggrin:




Luke Putman said:


> Sorry it just to easy. I don't know if you can find an aggie smart enough to make one.


----------



## Tx.slopoke (May 19, 2013)

Whoop!!


----------



## kyaggie (May 19, 2013)

Great job! Any Aggie would be proud to have that one!

Mike


----------

